# Torrevieja ??



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

I've been looking at an apartment online in Torrevieja .. not looking to move permanently, but as a retirement place in the Sun for long breaks and weeks at a time .. Had several health problems recently, so looking to step out the rat race .. Any thoughts on Torrevieja good or bad? .. IV heard differing opinions .. help !!


----------



## jax2bcn (Dec 21, 2016)

Obededom said:


> .. IV heard differing opinions ..


If you don't mind me asking, curious what these 'differing opinions' you've heard are? My girlfriend is from Orihuela, which is quite close, so always been curious about outsider's perspective on Torrevieja!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Torrevieja is sadly one of the poorest towns in Spain, certainly in the region with high unemployment and a lot of people struggling. That being said, if you are not planning to look for work then it has to be a good thing for the economy for Brits to begin coming back in as they have been doing more and more over the last couple of years.

I have not been there many times but from what i see its a pleasant seaside town with plenty of shops, bars, restaurants etc. There is a state run hospital there as well as a well respected private hospital if you are insured or self-funding.

There are good and bad things (and people) in all areas so my advice would be (if you have not already) to have some trips, spend time there at different times of the year, rent before you buy and then make that decision to buy when you feel it is right for you.

If you have ongoing health issues you should take into consideration your healthcare needs as a top priority too! You are unlikely to get affordable insurance if you have existing conditions but unless you are resident you would not be able to get into the SS system. EHIC offers some cover but only as a visitor for emergency care and certainly would not be a substitute to having a GP or specialists that you are registered with and work with!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Here's a thread from earlier this year http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/79140-torrevieja.html


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

xicoalc said:


> Torrevieja is sadly one of the poorest towns in Spain, certainly in the region with high unemployment and a lot of people struggling. That being said, if you are not planning to look for work then it has to be a good thing for the economy for Brits to begin coming back in as they have been doing more and more over the last couple of years.
> 
> I have not been there many times but from what i see its a pleasant seaside town with plenty of shops, bars, restaurants etc. There is a state run hospital there as well as a well respected private hospital if you are insured or self-funding.
> 
> ...


Re: healthcare

Being resident on its own doesn't entitle you to access to healthcare. And while the EHIC is indeed for visitors, not residents, it does cover more than just emergencies.


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

Torrevieja is now a big area compared with 20 years ago. It has very distinct areas with different atmospheres. I have always lived in the actual town which is very Spanish. Many British live in the surrounding urbanisations. A lot of foreigners feel that the town is a bit grotty and teaming with poverty and crime This is untrue. It is statistically poor but this could be a result of the high number of pensioners who live here and don't work. Crime is no worse than anywhere else and in fact I feel very safe here compared to Alicante. 

I live in a great apartment ( 150 m) with a sun roof. It cost half the price of my house in Scotland and costs half the price to run.Four other families ( all Spanish) live all year in the building and are very sociable. I don't need a car as I have 3 supermarkets within 5 mins of flat. I can walk to work, go to the bank, the library, the beach, bar all within 5 mins of where I live. My son walks to school.

The main thing is that you want to live in the centre you have to be willing and able to integrate into Spanish life. If you don't it will be very hard. People eat much later in the day and go to bed much later than in the UK. It can seem very noisy in the street and adjoining buildings but this is just part of the culture there is nothing threatening or antisocial about this.

You also need to speak Spanish at a reasonable level. Neighbours will be sociable with you but not if you don't speak Spanish and expect them to speak English all the time.
Also to use facilities you need Spanish.It is unreasonable and expensive to rely only on English.

If you don't feel up to it then it is better to live in a more expat community where life will be more accessible.


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

*Central ..*

All the responses have been brilliant .. The apartment I have seen is really central, near the plaza de la Constitution .. I am keen to learn Spanish and absorb the culture and way of life. I've heard the town is poor, with high crime, but it certainly looks ok? I know health may be an issue as ive had Cancer now 3 times in 10 years, so Insurance is out of the question I'm sure .. Non of us know how long we've got. I'm just turned 58 and want to live a little before I go and then it's over to the kids and grandkids I guess ..


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

"always been curious about outsider's perspective" ... Various comments good and bad really ... The negative have been 

- High crime
- English speaking Ghetto 
- Full of old English pensioners who don't want to integrate .. 

Non of these apply to me, so it's a bit off putting to hear .. :-(


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Obededom said:


> "always been curious about outsider's perspective" ... Various comments good and bad really ... The negative have been
> 
> - High crime
> - English speaking Ghetto
> ...


I cant comment on crime rates as I dont really know. However I can say that in general Spain has a much much lower crime rate than the UK.

Like all areas with high density of expats there are the "english speaking ghetto" areas, especially on urbanization's but you can move away from that and as others have suggested try to integrate with the locals much more.

I am sure it has its fair share of Brits who don't want to integrate and im sure there are bars, restaurants, shops thriving on their business. For me however I came to Spain to become integrated in Spanish life and thats easy to do if you dont fall into the trap of relying on British co-expats for everything!


----------



## kaipa (Aug 3, 2013)

The "high Crime" comes from over 15 odd years ago when the population of the area increased rapidly with a large influx of extranjeros. With few of them going on the padron and the rapidity of the change the authorities simply didn't have enough money and foresight to increase the policing. This has now changed and there has been a palpable decrease in crime. Suggestion of "drug gangs, Russian mafia" etc were always more myth than reality. Really it is a very safe area now. You can walk around town anytime of day and there will be no sense of threat. Spanish violence whilst it exist seems to focus more within troubled relationships than the random street violence that colours the UK.
The centre is a great area which is starting to become popular again with prices rising. Properties on the paseo are quite expensive also.
Remember though that many people live and work in the centre of the town. One of the main gripes is people buying properties that are holiday homes which they wish to rent out as much as possible. This can be difficult for other people in the building who live all year and have to put up with people who think they can behave as they like because they are on holiday. Many communities like to know if you are living all year and good owners usually take this into account when selling.

Learning the language is hard and takes a lot of time ( years in fact). Start now. Immerse yourself in Spanish routines and Spanish values it will help with the language. You will never really become fluent if you don't have quite considerable exposure to the language. Work will help but for most people an intermediate level is all they will achieve which is adequate for living here.

Lastly take care purchasing property. You will need a good advisor who is bilingual so there are no misunderstandings. Offer lower than asking price but not ridiculously as pricing has already come down a lot in the last few years and many people are already taking big hits. A ridiculous offer just causes a sense of ill-feeling even if you do readjust later. Contrary to some opinion everyone here is not trying trick you.

Good luck


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

All brilliant responses, thank you .. I have noticed prices have risen in the last 6 to 12 months and all the "bargains" seem to have been snapped up? ... Does anyone have a view regarding the area around the Plaza de la Constitution ?? ..


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

My purchase would be for my use only and close family and friends .. wild drunk sessions are well in my past, so I will be a conscientious neighbour


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

Plaza de la Constitucion is where all the fiestas are in Torrevieja, all the processions end up there and there are a lot of them! I wouldn't live there if I wanted a quiet life 

About 50% of the population are Spanish, only 10% of them are born in Torrevieja so many of the Spanish are also tourists from other parts of Spain. Last year there were 104.000 inhabitants and this year there are only 84.000. The former alcalde wanted Torrevieja to have more than 100.000 inhabitants so that they get more money from the government... and logically they didn't remove people who died or moved from the padron  He is in prison now.

The statistic showing that Torrevieja is a very poor town maybe wrong as well! They don't count the pensions people from other countries are receiving for example. And there are a lot of bars and restaurants (about 800) and the persons working there don't get high salaries, tourism is the most important industry.

I'm also interested in knowing how this bad reputation of Torrevieja among the British 
has developed - was there a television show like the one from Benidorm? Or simply a few very active persons who didn't like Torrevieja and who wrote about it in all forums?


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi uora .. the Apartment is actually on the square and I was aware of the Fiestas .. That for me is actually part of the attraction (am I mad you think ?) ... I'm not sure myself where the bad reputation comes from? There are only one or two negative posts (some on this forum) .. but overall most are very very positive .. we have a similar situation in the UK where sea side towns rely heavily on tourism .. for instance Skegness, which is dead in winter and also has gained a poor reputation from some .. however it's fortunes have improved a great deal this year as many UK families are staying within the country .. i think due to money being tight and fears over terrorism .. I'm guessing Torrevieja will be on the up as well ? .. To be honest .. I'm "sold" but I wanted to hear the reality from people who know (not just the dream only in head) .. many thanks for responding ..


----------



## uora (Jul 19, 2011)

Obededom said:


> Hi uora .. the Apartment is actually on the square and I was aware of the Fiestas .. That for me is actually part of the attraction (am I mad you think ?) ... I'm not sure myself where the bad reputation comes from? There are only one or two negative posts (some on this forum) .. but overall most are very very positive .. we have a similar situation in the UK where sea side towns rely heavily on tourism .. for instance Skegness, which is dead in winter and also has gained a poor reputation from some .. however it's fortunes have improved a great deal this year as many UK families are staying within the country .. i think due to money being tight and fears over terrorism .. I'm guessing Torrevieja will be on the up as well ? .. To be honest .. I'm "sold" but I wanted to hear the reality from people who know (not just the dream only in head) .. many thanks for responding ..


Yes, I think you are mad  
No, people are different and like different ways of living. Be sure to get a parking space if you have a car - and don't expect to be able to get the car out during the fiestas.

When I came here 5 years ago, there were a lot of "for sale" sign but that has changed, new houses are being built and where I live, I know more people looking to buy or rent an apartment than people who want to sell or let.

The new alcalde, from Los Verdes, is trying to change Torrevieja to a more environmentally friendly town. They can't stop the buildings which got permissions before they came into power, but they are trying. So far they mostly do the cleaning up after 20 years of PP with much corruption, unnecessary "monuments" over the politicians like the concert hall and so on. (The concert hall is used about once a month and the conservatory (Not sure it is the correct word?) can't be used at all - the doors are too small  

Torrevieja is a very nice town to live in if you get a pension/have money, and very difficult if you are young and need a job, or like to go out at night with other yong people. Around 27% are over 60 years (of those who are registered) but it is probably a lot more in reality.


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

Hi Uora .. yes I am insane I think ..  ... I am fortunate to not have to work .. so I will be bringing new money into the economy I hope and enjoying local food, entertainment and leisure time (that's the plan) .. so it seems a good time to buy-in ? .. One big issue I need to resolve is healthcare whilst I'm in Spain. Having had Cancer, I am reasonably ok, but get infections easily. I am guessing also Brexit could be bad for UK ex-pats? .. It's nice to hear that you have lived there 5 years and find it a nice town to live in ..


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Re the fiestas. I don't live in Torrevieja so I don't know about theirs, but if they're anything like the ones where I am, then you need to consider them. Most of them involve daytime events but most also close with a disco starting at midnight and going on until 4 am. And this is several times a year, and some last for several days. That said, if the apartment has bedrooms at the back so that you can get some sleep when it's late, then you might enjoy a good view of all the action.

I've been to Torrevieja many times and when asked about it I say it has a nice town but quite horrible places and housing surrounding it. Some of the estates of look-alike low cost townhouses are dreadful. Having been in the town during the daytime and evenings I've never felt it's dangerous or unsafe.


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

Horlics said:


> Re the fiestas. I don't live in Torrevieja so I don't know about theirs, but if they're anything like the ones where I am, then you need to consider them. Most of them involve daytime events but most also close with a disco starting at midnight and going on until 4 am. And this is several times a year, and some last for several days. That said, if the apartment has bedrooms at the back so that you can get some sleep when it's late, then you might enjoy a good view of all the action.
> 
> I've been to Torrevieja many times and when asked about it I say it has a nice town but quite horrible places and housing surrounding it. Some of the estates of look-alike low cost townhouses are dreadful. Having been in the town during the daytime and evenings I've never felt it's dangerous or unsafe.


Thanks Horlics ... Yes I did not want to be in an isolated row of look alike boxes .. wanted to be near where the life of the town is .. although 4am does sound a bit "full on" ... :-/ ...


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Obededom said:


> Thanks Horlics ... Yes I did not want to be in an isolated row of look alike boxes .. wanted to be near where the life of the town is .. although 4am does sound a bit "full on" ... :-/ ...


I know locals who move out of their homes and stay with others for a week or sometimes two while a fiesta is on, and their tolerance for such stuff tends to be higher than ours.


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

Horlics said:


> I know locals who move out of their homes and stay with others for a week or sometimes two while a fiesta is on, and their tolerance for such stuff tends to be higher than ours.


Well .. fortunately it has bedrooms at the rear .. so sounds like i will need to buy some ear plugs too .. &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Horlics said:


> Re the fiestas. I don't live in Torrevieja so I don't know about theirs, but if they're anything like the ones where I am, then you need to consider them. Most of them involve daytime events but most also close with a disco starting at midnight and going on until 4 am. And this is several times a year, and some last for several days. That said, if the apartment has bedrooms at the back so that you can get some sleep when it's late, then you might enjoy a good view of all the action.
> 
> I've been to Torrevieja many times and when asked about it I say it has a nice town but quite horrible places and housing surrounding it. Some of the estates of look-alike low cost townhouses are dreadful. Having been in the town during the daytime and evenings I've never felt it's dangerous or unsafe.


Always ask about local fiestas - where they are held and when. Sound travels at night and we hear fiestas from several kms away. It's disco music and fireworks, but it can be local pipe/ brass/ dance bands that come around at regular intervals during the whole night. I'm sure this was great fun at some point in history, but it's a pain in the bum now. You also might want to know about this kind of thing for the traffic problems and dirt and litter aspect too and if there is any local torture of animals that you might not be too keen on.
Lastly check out dry river beds and avoid them. Even if there's only a river flowing through there every 50 years you'll want to avoid it.
Another thing to find out when your


----------



## Obededom (Dec 26, 2016)

Well guys .. I visited Torrevieja for a week and think it's lovely ... Apartment offered and accepted .. people seem very friendly .. so looking forward to adventures new ... Thx for all your comments ..


----------

